
Xkcd: equations - altro
https://xkcd.com/2034/
======
firedev
Could anybody please explain? I can read only the chemistry pun HEAT -> H²EAT

~~~
MacThe3rd
Here you go :
[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/2034:_Equations](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/2034:_Equations)

